# Does she Wear anything?...Poll...24 Hour Only



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Ok Folks Indulge me if you will please....

Below are a selection of Pics of My Good Lady Wife's Black Polo.























































Now what im asking from just the pictures, as she is even brighter in the metal...:lol:

Is do you think...

She is Wearing....

A.... A Sealant....?

B.... A Wax....?

C.... Nothing at all...?

Nothing Sinister in my Question its all open and up front.... No prizes for Guessing Correctly....:lol::lol::lol: Just a bit of Fun...

*


----------



## Cupar (Aug 4, 2011)

Supaguard?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Dam i thought this was a panty question, does it always have to be about cars, what sort of forum is this


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> Dam i thought this was a panty question, does it always have to be about cars, what sort of forum is this


:lol::lol::lol::lol: The Question popped straight into my head and then i thought.... HHMMMM.. That may pull More views....:lol::lol::lol: Wasnt my intention though...:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

james_death said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol: The question popped straight into my head and then i thought.... Hhmmmm.. That may pull more views....:lol::lol::lol: Wasnt my intention though...:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


:lol:


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

The title certainly caught my attention...

I'll stick my neck on the line and say she's not wearing anything at all!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Grawschbags said:


> The title certainly caught my attention...
> 
> I'll stick my neck on the line and say she's not wearing anything at all!


Ooooh Cheeky Cheeky....:lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

*I think she is wearing sealant*....& a black satin french maid out fit with matching stockings,suspenders & 6" high heels :thumb:


----------



## clioLuke (Oct 2, 2010)

i rekon sealant


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> *I think she is wearing sealant*....& a black satin french maid out fit with matching stockings,suspenders & 6" high heels :thumb:


Behave this is an open forum.... ill have to excuse myself soon...:lol:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Sealant


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

james_death said:


> Behave this is an open forum.... ill have to excuse myself soon...:lol:


Then i stick by my first guess..Sealant :thumb:


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Nowt - looking at water on the paintwork ?


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

I didn't read any replies but studied the pictures and firstly thought 'she's wearing something' (if you just did a quick detailer you're cheating!) - then thought 'that water behaviour isn't like it is on all my waxes', so by elimination thought 'must be a sealant' (I've never tried a sealant so far).

Interested to hear the result!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

CliveP said:


> I didn't read any replies but studied the pictures and firstly thought 'she's wearing something' (if you just did a quick detailer you're cheating!) - then thought 'that water behaviour isn't like it is on all my waxes', so by elimination thought 'must be a sealant' (I've never tried a sealant so far).
> 
> Interested to hear the result!
> 
> ...


Will tomorrow about same time as just running for 24 hours and will auto close...:thumb:


----------



## pi quattro (May 6, 2011)

My guess, nothing!


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

I put nothing


----------



## ART209 (Nov 19, 2010)

I reckon nothing...


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Nothing, only because of how the water appears to be sitting on the paint.


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

Sealant me thinks


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

millns84 said:


> Nothing, only because of how the water appears to be sitting on the paint.


The water shots were done to show water behaviour and im glad its starting to be mentioned why the thinking is as to the water...

The thing is the water shots were taken seconds after rinsing, the water isnt standing and the reason i showed it dripping off the bonnet also as no sooner had i taken the shot the water was gone which is also indicated by the absence around the water shots... its actually sheeting off...:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Seams to have stalled on this 37 minutes left till close...:wave:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Sealant, sealant!!!


----------



## Cadillacman (Jul 18, 2011)

I say nothing....
In the photo's at least, the paint doesn't seem to have the "punch" of a wax nor a sealant.

Water sheeting can still be achieved on clean untreated paint IMO...

.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Brazillian. No idea about the car James but your plastics need an up grade as the dressing is running :thumb: Ronnie where are those samples:lol:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

She's bare butt naked....... riding a white horse across the beach, hair flowing in the wind, a playful smile on her face ...........whoooaaaa there Leslie:lol:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Come on! Your late!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm going to plump for sealant..c'mon put us out of our misery!


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

fatdazza said:


> She's bare butt naked....... riding a white horse across the beach, hair flowing in the wind, a playful smile on her face ...........whoooaaaa there Leslie:lol:


Wrong forum :lol:


----------



## pi quattro (May 6, 2011)

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

he;s buggered off


----------



## Chuck (Jul 7, 2011)

Hmmm... tough one. But i must say she wears nothing at all.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Cadillacman said:


> I say nothing....
> In the photo's at least, the paint doesn't seem to have the "punch" of a wax nor a sealant.
> 
> Water sheeting can still be achieved on clean untreated paint IMO...
> ...


Point very well made...:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry folks... spend far too much time on here and took a brief bit out to watch source code with the kids...:lol:

Thank you all for taking Part...

Yes the poll result is Conclusive...:lol:

She is Naked....:doublesho:lol:

*Correct Answer was Option... C.... Nothing at all...*

Been like that for about a week its killing me...:lol:

Still have more stuff to test on her though...:lol:

As for what Stripped her that was Farecla G3 Detox Shampoo...:thumb:


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Get in there!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

chillly said:


> Brazillian. No idea about the car James but your plastics need an up grade as the dressing is running :thumb: Ronnie where are those samples:lol:


Yes... Or could it be the old waxes etc that have been stripped from the bodywork....:lol:

Yes it could well be the dressing it does not seam to like my plastics...:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Grawschbags said:


> Get in there!


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Pure Guess/Gut feeling or scientific reply...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> he;s buggered off


Excuse me.... Budgied off....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i said C..


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> i said C..


Just because its the first letter of your name.....:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol good enough an excuse as any..

it was actually due to how little water was left on the panel, i find bare panels leave less water due to slow sheeting.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The water has been sheeting off better than any sealant iv'e used....:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

after the wet sanding detail i got this... with perfectly smooth paintwork it was crazy sheeting, and the only thing to keep up with it so far is C1.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh Great Mr Swanky with his C1 and his darn Kranzle....:lol:


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

james_death said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Pure Guess/Gut feeling or scientific reply...:lol::lol::lol:


Educated guess if you please!


----------



## Ewald (Dec 12, 2010)

I voted C - Nothing, yesterday.

I recognized the shine in the last 2 pictures as from a polished car without a wax or sealant, as I've seen several before on this forum. I don't particularly like how this looks. In my view, this really needs a good wax to start looking nice.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Ewald said:


> I voted C - Nothing, yesterday.
> 
> I recognized the shine in the last 2 pictures as from a polished car without a wax or sealant, as I've seen several before on this forum. I don't particularly like how this looks. In my view, this really needs a good wax to start looking nice.


Its never been polished as in the machine sense and its covered in swirls but you got to get the light right to see them...:lol:



Grawschbags said:


> Educated guess if you please!


Thats what i Meant Scientific...:thumb:


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

i would go with nothing, but maybe a cheap nasty wax?

edit didn't see your post on page 4 lol


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

wadoryu said:


> i would go with nothing, but maybe a cheap nasty wax?
> 
> edit didn't see your post on page 4 lol


No Worries Dude...:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

james_death said:


> Oh Great Mr Swanky with his C1 and his darn Kranzle....:lol:


:lol: dont be hating on me.... :lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: dont be hating on me.... :lol:


:lol::lol::lol: Its only because your using such swanky top end stuff....:lol::lol::lol:

Jelousy springs to mind but im not saying that...


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

james_death said:


> Jelousy springs to mind but im not saying that...


I'll Say it... IM VERY JEALOUS CRAIG! :lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

A cheap wax job and a whole bunch of silicone!!


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Very interesting thread.

Nearly half of those responding "saw" an LSP when in fact none existed.

And this is from an audience of those who should know their tripe and onions

I know it was not a fair test with only limited photos, and viewing in the flesh may have yielded different results. Those who got it wrong should stay away from snake oil salesmen:lol:

PS I got it right


----------



## jaggedm (Aug 26, 2011)

im guessing nothing.... water normally sticks to panels like that when a car is untreated right?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

james_death said:


> :lol::lol::lol: Its only because your using such swanky top end stuff....:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Jelousy springs to mind but im not saying that...


swanky top end stuff :lol: :lol:



Sirmally2 said:


> I'll Say it... IM VERY JEALOUS CRAIG! :lol:


:thumb: you know me :lol:

oh and post number 6000 here 
im coming after your post count james :lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> oh and post number 6000 here
> im coming after your post count james :lol:


You can have it you Post Master...:lol:



jaggedm said:


> im guessing nothing.... water normally sticks to panels like that when a car is untreated right?


An un protected panel is likely to have rain water sit to it giving a film look over the vehicle this mainly with a dirty car as the water sticks to the already sticking film of Dirt.

However a car that is clean and not covered in other contaminants so is comparatively smooth to the touch the water can still bead and run off to varying degrease, the 2 pics i showed of the water on the bonnet were infact sheeting off.
A few seconds later it was gone.

I would sooner have a protected vehicle without such good sheeting than un protected i would like the both...:lol:

The uv protection etc from having a product on the car is a big draw.


----------

